
Emails in Clinton Probe Dealt with Planned Drone Strikes - rwbhn
http://www.wsj.com/articles/clinton-emails-in-probe-dealt-with-planned-drone-strikes-1465509863
======
rwbhn
"State Department officials told FBI investigators they communicated via the
less-secure system on a few instances, according to congressional and law-
enforcement officials. It happened when decisions about imminent strikes had
to be relayed fast and the U.S. diplomats in Pakistan or Washington didn’t
have ready access to a more-secure system, either because it was night or they
were traveling."

